# Flamingo Winter Fishing?



## Marshfly

When I bought my boat down in Miami last March I got to run down to Flamingo to fish for a couple of days while I was there. I loved it. Totally different from our Louisiana fishing. 
Anyway, a friend and I want to go down there for a week to fish and maybe camp at a chickee or two. I'm not looking for hotspots. I'd just like to know how the fishing is in January and February. Which is better? Kind of what can we expect to be hungry that time of year.


----------



## Brett

Always did well with trout, reds, black drum, snapper and mackerel.


----------



## gillz

There are a couple of things to consider; fishing between cold fronts when the temp go up a little is usually better..you want to be able to get to some of the inside back "lakes" where the water will be slightly warmer..maybe consider mother shipping a kayak ..the winter tides can be pretty extreme in change..it's tough to plan for Jan-Feb since you really play it according to the weather. If the water temps aren't to low reds trout snook..ect should show up. Of course..thats if the government is open and they open up the park again :-?


----------



## Gramps

Marsh let me know when you're thinking of heading down. I'm itching to make a trip this spring as well.


----------



## Marshfly

Would March be better for consistent fishing?


----------



## Les_Lammers

> Would March be better for consistent fishing?


March or April would, IMHO, be better. I really like Flamingo but if there is a front going through it can make the trip miserable. Been there done that.


----------



## Marshfly

Thanks for the tip Les. We've decided to move the trip to mid March.


----------

